# Orlando Magic @ Los Angeles Lakers Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Sunday December 12, 2004
Orlando Magic at Los Angeles Lakers, 9:30 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | T. Battie 

Key Reserves:






















J. Nelson  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Los Angeles Lakers
Coached by: Rudy Tomjanovic 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































C. Atkins | K. Bryant | C. Butler | L. Odom | C. Mihm

Key Reserves:






















B. Grant | B. Cook |V. Divac 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Point Forwards-















Grant Hill vs. Lamar Odom


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

If Hill plays I think we can pull out a win. If not, I don't like our chances.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Why isn't Mobley listed?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jskudera</b>!
> Why isn't Mobley listed?


My fault, I was using the template from the last Magic vs. Lakers game when Mobley was injured, and I forgot to insert him into the starting lineup for this one. There's nothing wrong with him now, I'll edit that. Thanks.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic need to look for Dwight Howard early and often in this one, and keep going to him all game long. Lamar Odom isn't going to be able to stop him, it'd be in our best interest to exploit that matchup the best we can.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

The Orlando Magic look to sweep the season series with the Los Angeles Lakers for the first time in franchise history Sunday at the Staples Center. 

The Magic have won five of their last six games, including a 113-109 victory Friday over the Golden State Warriors. Steve Francis scored a season-high 36 points to push Orlando's record to 13-6 - percentage points better than the Miami Heat for the best mark in the Eastern Conference. 

It was the Magic's second straight game without Grant Hill, who is suffering from a right shin contusion. Hill will be a game-time decision Sunday. 

A big reason for the Magic's early success has been their play against the Western Conference. Orlando has won seven of nine vs. the West this season after posting a 4-24 record in interconference matchups in 2003-04. 

One of those victories this season came against the Lakers. Francis scored a then season-best 32 to help the Magic overcome a 41-point performance from Kobe Bryant in a 122-113 triumph November 12. 

Orlando has never won the season set with Los Angeles, although it has split the two matchups seven times. Overall, the Lakers have won 10 of the last 12 meetings and seven in a row at home. 

Los Angeles will be playing for the second consecutive day after an 89-87 victory over the crosstown Clippers on Saturday. Bryant scored 37 points to lift the Lakers to their third win in four outings. 

The Lakers are 1-3 in the second of a back-to-back set this season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Team play works for Magic
Players spread around big performances, and backups fill in well for injured starters.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...c12121204dec12,1,7441316.story?coll=orl-magic



> "Steve-O," he says, is his new nickname. He used to be known as "Stevie Franchise."
> 
> Now it's Steve-O, and when Orlando Magic point guard Steve Francis hits a shot, he makes a circle over his head with his arms.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic need to play like they did in Orlando agains these Lakers last month. Let Kobe do whatever he wants pretty much, and shut down everyone else. Orlando pretty much had it's way offensively agains the Lakers, easy penetration from Francis and Hill opened up good looks for Garrity and Turkoglu, who both dropped in 20+ points off the bench. We're going to need good shooting games from at least one of those two, or Mobley to win this one.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Wizards have already beat the Hornets, 88-69 and the Heat have defeated the Raptors, 106-98. The Magic need to pull this one out tonight if they're going to keep pace and remain on top in the Eastern Conference. A loss actually drops them from first in the conference to third in the division.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

About to tip. We need to get this one because the next two are gonna be tough to win.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I hope Kobe goes for an exciting 70 pts and Orlando wins.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Great news for Orlando...Hill in the starting lineup, says his shin feels much better. It'd be nice to see Grant have a big game and prove he's back to full strength.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic have never sweeped the season series from the Lakers...tonight sounds like a good night to end that streak.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully Dwight won't get posterized again tonight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

16-15 Lakers.

Decent start, the Magic need to make sure they don't stop going to Dwight like they always seem to do. He's playing well so far, and he can have those kind of shots all night on Odom. 

Chucky Atkins looks like he's on fire again, like he always is against the Magic. :sigh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

10 buckets, 10 assists for the Magic so far. How 'bout that team basketball!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic take the 5 point lead.

I've been impressed with our passing so far tonight, good movement, good decisions and good accuracy on the passes. Francis just made a beautiful feed to Battie, Hill's had a couple nice dimes, and Howard a nice feed out of the double-team to Mobley for the opening bucket. Only 1 turnover as a team, too. Let's hope that continues.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

31-24, Magic lead afer one.

Nice finish to the quarter, good to see Hedo come in and knock one down. Francis has really mastered that jumper using the glass, hasn't he?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hooray I just found out this game is on TV here!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jumaine Jones, are you kidding me?!?! 3 straight treys. :upset:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Damn Vlade looks like garbage out there .

Also, nice to see Battie's offensive game coming around.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Can someone guard Jones PLEASE?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jumaine mother ****ing Jones, 7-7 FG for the quarter, 6-6 3-pointers, and 20 points all in the second quarter. Without Jones, the Lakers are down close to 20 right now. With him, the Magic's lead is 2.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Was that Orlando in the first half out there playing? Aren't we supposed to be down 15-16 pts?

:laugh: 

If it weren't for Jumaine "Peja" Jones we'd be killing them.

We played beautifully on offense in the first half. I still don't understand why we are starting going to Dwight then it seems like it never happens again, considering it seems like 75-80% of the time something good happens.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If not for Jumaine Jones, that would've been the Magic's best half of play all year long. Francis had 13 points on 4-8 shooting, 9 assists and 0 turnovers in the half. Battie had 8 points, 4 rebounds and 4 blocks, Hill had 12 on 6-8 shooting to go along with 4 dimes. Garrity came in and knocked down both of his 3-point attempts. What more could you ask for? Jumaine Jones had to come in and ruin it all. I'm still pleased though. We let Jones score 22 points in one quarter, and are still up 3 at the half.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

First half boxscore:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> We played beautifully on offense in the first half. I still don't understand why we are starting going to Dwight then it seems like it never happens again, considering it seems like 75-80% of the time something good happens.


I agree, but part of the reason in this one was because he wasn't in the game in the second quarter. The Lakers were playing Jones at the 4, and the Magic were having a tough enough time guarding him, putting Howard on him would be suicide. At least Augmon slowed him down a bit and didn't give him any open looks once he came in. Hopefully Dwight will have a big second half.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic doing a good job again of not turning the ball over. If they could only add defense to that, they would be dominating teams.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

When did we get Duncan :laugh:?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Howard SWATS Odom. Nice start to the 3rd quarter by Dwight...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Howard just shot a 17 footer and banked it.  Shades of Duncan like skills.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

FRANCIS!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Steve-ooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Where the hell was the foul there? Damn, the refs just bailed Kobe out.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

That is so dumb. That's not a foul on Battie. I know it's Kobe, but c'mon.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah Dwight! Damn this kid is good.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Steele just said it, Dwight just keeps getting better, and better, and better.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm getting so tired of other teams grabbing the ball of out the net on makes on us.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Cuttino with the heat check. :no:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic collectively are guarding Kobe terrifically tonight. He hasn't been getting ANYTHING going tonight. 

Nice, Mobley hits a couple 3's to put us back into the lead.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Cuttino with the heat check. :no:


One of the things I really dislike about Cuttino. Anytime he makes a shot, he'll shoot the ball no matter what on the next possession without thinking twice or noticing that the shot clock is still at 20.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Mihm is playing one hell of a game for the Lakers tonight. 18 points already.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Damn, Francis with 11 assists and 0 turnovers so far. Nice.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That's bull****. Butler hit that on the way up, clearly. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Johnny needs to quit putting Garrity in when he has a terrible defensive matchup. He had Garrity guarding Dunleavy the other night and now Odom. Garrity just ain't quick enough to guard those guys.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice toss by the ref on that jump ball :uhoh:.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Get Garrity the ---- out of the game. When he isn't hitting his shot, he is worthless. I'd rather have Bradley and Hunter out there. At least they try and rebound, plus play D.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It is too bad there isn't a better way to decide a "jump ball" situation. Jump balls rarely end up being fair or executed correctly.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Come on, the Magic can't let this lead grow any larger. We need to make a little run here at the end of the 3rd. The Lakers haven't even played that well in this quarter, they've got a ton of calls. A Turkoglu/Garrity 3-pointer and a couple stops would be real nice right about now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Come on, the Magic can't let this lead grow any larger. We need to make a little run here at the end of the 3rd. The Lakers haven't even played that well in this quarter, they've got a ton of calls. A Turkoglu/Garrity 3-pointer and a couple stops would be real nice right about now.


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Did I call it or what? Two stops on Cook misses, and a 3 by Hedo.  

On the other end, another weak call on Kobe.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Damn Francis has had one hell of a game so far.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

More great defense on Kobe to end the quarter. Can't say enough about the job done on him tonight.

The Magic could really use Grant Hill waking up in the 4th quarter. He was really quiet in the 3rd (wasn't even out on the court very much). 

Francis is having his best game of the season tonight, in my opinion. It may not show in the stats (although those look nice as well), but he's playing by far his smartest game of the season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, I didnt even know Augmon had a right hand.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Augmon's quietly having his second straight very good game. Solid play off the pine from Stacey tonight on both ends of the court.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Augmon's quietly having his second straight very good game. Solid play off the pine from Stacey tonight on both ends of the court.


Yeah he playing pretty well.

Dwight needs to be playing more. I swear, Davis doesn't know how to coach. That lineup he had out there at the end of the third might cost us the game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

We need to have Steve-o and Dwight out there damnit! :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight not in the whole fourth quarter. Un-acceptable.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

5 offensive rebounds later JD figures out that we might need to put Howard back in.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Francis is killing us. Stop turning the ball over and stop the stupid fouls.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Mobley wide open in the corner and Francis takes the 3.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn, what a great game tonight. Exciting play from both sides, and this one's going down to the wire. You gotta love it!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Mobley wide open in the corner and Francis takes the 3.


He was wide open too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Damn, what a great game tonight. Exciting play from both sides, and this one's going down to the wire. You gotta love it!


I'm gonna call it, Hill with two 3's the last couple minutes to win it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

We're getting outrebounded by the Lakers. That shows how much of a difference Cato makes.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Chris Mihm 25 and 12:no: will have a hard time winning if scrub centers go off


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> He was wide open too.


Difference. Francis is shooting 29% from 3. Mobley is shooting close to 50% from 3. Hmm? Who should shoot that shot?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Damnit! Jumaine Jones can't freakin miss tonight. :upset:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

We're gonna lose this game . Career games by Mihm and Jones, what are you going to do? It's those damn Celtics I guess, we've struggled against them this year.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This game is pretty much over with unless Hedo or Mobley get hot. 

Stupid turnovers and decisions by Francis pretty much killed us down the stretch. 

Davis holding Howard out almost all 4th quarter was also one of the dumbest things I've seen in some time.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> We're gonna lose this game . Career games by Mihm and Jones, what are you going to do? It's those damn Celtics I guess, we've struggled against them this year.


Well, Mihm is understandable because he just benefitted from the focus on other guys, but Jones was a lucky aberration for LA.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, that was a hell of a dunk.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Good God that was a ferocious slam from Stevie. Magic are going to need some luck to pull this one out though, the Lakers are going to have to miss free throws.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Why is Garrity on the floor? I know we need points, but we also need rebounds.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hmmm, giving up more offensive rebounds. PUT HOWARD IN!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Davis, we don't defensive rebounds. If Garrity isn't making his shot, he is w-o-r-t-h-l-e-s-s. 

2 offensive rebounds given up in the last 2 possessions.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dear Gary Payton,

Thank you for giving us 50 points tonight against the Magic.

Sincerely,
Mitch Kupchak


:sigh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

That sucks, we missed a good opportunity for a tough road win tonight. Now we go to face the Suns and Spurs.  

Damn Jumaine Jones.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Well if there is one thing the Magic do every week, they have a disappointing game. Hopefully this will be that one and only game. 

Stupid coaching decisions and some really bad choices by players down the stretch killed us in tonights game. 

Until the next time. I'm out.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Boxscore 

Dwight: 26 minutes played :sigh:

Lakers: 10-21 from 3-PT range


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't think we've got a shot in hell of beating the Spurs, so I hope we can steal a win tomorrow in Phoenix. Maybe we can just flat outscore them. That should be a fun, high-scoring game.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey if McGrady can single handedly beat the Spurs...

Maybe Dwight Howard can have his career night..

oh WAIT!!

JOHNNY DAVIS WONT LET HIM


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

I blame this solely on Francis. He made some of the stupidest mistakes I've ever seen a "star" player make in those last 2 minutes. I cringed everytime they gave the ball to him instead of Hilll, who's shot was falling. And who's idea was it to give Dwight the ball with less than a minute left?! Why was he even in there on offense? :upset:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I don't think we've got a shot in hell of beating the Spurs, so I hope we can steal a win tomorrow in Phoenix. Maybe we can just flat outscore them. That should be a fun, high-scoring game.


I don't think we can outscore the Suns. I actually think we have a better chance of beating the Spurs. Knowing JD, we'll be playing a lot of the small lineup against the Suns which means not a lot of Howard. He'll probably have Garrity guarding Amare, in which case we'll get blown out.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If we somehow pull out a victory agains the Suns, I'll be thrilled. It'll completely make up for losing this game against the Lakers, one in which the Magic really should've won. They outplayed the Lakers, but just got really unlucky with Jumaine Jones having a career night. Mihm I can live with because he was playing great, intelligent ball. But Jones having a career night was really just a coincidence, and could've happened against anyone. Unfortunately it happened to the Magic, and he's the reason the Lakers won.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Mihm wouldn't have done that had Cato been in the game. We couldn't rebound. I gaurantee a win if Cato was on the court.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yet you blame the loss solely on Francis?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thank god for Jumaine Jones! We got lucky last night. I wouldn't be too worried about if I were you guys. The Magic are obviously a strong team this season. I bet this is paradise compared to the start of last season for Magic fans.


----------

